# great site I just found



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

knitting-and.com They have patterns and info on every craft you can imagine including knitting and crochet.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

you are most welcome. It is amazing the collection we acquire when people add one here and there - and they are usually good ones we wouldn't otherwise find. One of the pluses I love on this site. Hope you find lots of good things to make on there.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - I already found something I want to try (the 1860 shell pane) - thanks!!!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

you are welcome, I love it too.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

Another great site. Thanks


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!! Awesome site!! Bookmarked it and look forward to chasing the rabbit down the hole (Getting lost)!!!

Thank you so much for posting!!
Dani


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Another dream site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

My good intentions just walked out the door; dust and sticky floor will be there after I look at this site....


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So many wonderful patterns, so little time to knit!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you, janette!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will now have to live another 2 centuries to complete all the things I want to knit.


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I DIDN'T SEE THE PATTERN AND I WOULD LIKE IT, PLEASE.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a really nice site!
Thanks!
I didn't have this one!


----------



## Rroxbrown (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi from LA,
I'd love to visit the web site too, any chance of reposting it?
I'm searching for a 1940's - 1950's knit Christmas stocking pattern to make for my brother and sister-in-law. They lost everything due to a wildfire and I would love to surprise them with new 'vintage' stockings. Our great aunt made the first one in 1949. The pattern has a Santa in a sleigh pulled by one raindeer. If anyone can help I would appreciate it greatly!
Thank you,
Rroxbrown


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't see a link or web address anywhere.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It's posted on the first page: knitting-and.com.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much...this is a great site. Hmm, maybe I'll start a new project. No, not enough hours in my day...


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

homer said:


> I DIDN'T SEE THE PATTERN AND I WOULD LIKE IT, PLEASE.


What pattern do you mean??? The site is knitting-abd.com
Hope this is what you meant.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

sorry - it is knitting-and.com


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I'm rather blind - or unobservant - sometimes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

yes that is a great site. I just found it off of another site that was posted here... This one has some knitted edgings that would make great valances. I bet if I looked even further I could of found some full size curtains.. I will be spending some time in there thats for sure.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

In this month's Creative Knitting there is a shade for a window made from knitted linen/cotton double stranded. Quite plain just some small eyelet formations. I am not too savy on copyright. I know I can't send you the pattern but can I send just the chart??? It is basically a small repeat and you make it as wide as the window and then do plain knitting for 1" purl one row for the turn down row and another inch knitted and folded down to make a pocket. Very simple, yet I am going to make it to keep out the west sun on a medium sized window. It just fits flat with no gathering at all.


----------



## Rroxbrown (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you! This is what makes the Internet so great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you for the link!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Just what I've been looking for . Lots of knitted lace doilies.
Yummy Thanks loads!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a great site.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow thank you for this link, it has loads of stuff I want to do right now!!


----------

